# mehrseitige Sucheergebnisse abbilden



## DerEisbaer (10. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:
Meine Middleware liefert mir ein Array mit Suchergebnissen aus der Datenbank. Das Array enthält Objekte einer Klasse Kunde mit mehreren Attributen.

Auf meiner JSP-Seite möchte ich nun die Suchergebnisse in einer Tabelle ausgeben.
das ist solange kein Problem solange ich alle bzw. eine bestimmte Anzahl an Objekten ausgeben möchte.

etwa so: Ich gebe die ersten 10 Objekte des Arrays aus!!


```
<table>
<% for (int i = 0; i<10; i++) { %>
                        <tr>
                           <td class="suchergebnis"><%= ergebnis[i].getKundennummer() %></td>
                           <td class="suchergebnis"><%= ergebnis[i].getFirmenbezeichnung() %></td>
                           <td class="suchergebnis"><%= ergebnis[i].getName() %></td>
                           <td class="suchergebnis"><button name="Anzeigen"
                                       type="submit"
                                       style="width: 32px; height: 32px;">
                              [img]../images/Lupe.png[/img]</img>           
                              </button></td>
                        </tr>
                       
            <% } %>
</table>
```


Jetzt möchte ich gerene über einen button (über- oder unterhalb der Tabelle) die nächsten 10 Ergebnisse anzeigen.
Das soll eben solange möglich sein, solange das Array noch Elemente hat. (also bei 25 Elementen: 1. Seite 10 Ergebnisse -> weiter -> 2. Seite 10 Ergebnisse -> weiter -> 3. Seite noch 5 Ergebnisse -> weiter-Button nicht mehr anklickbar.
Ebenso soll es einen zurück-Button geben um die vorherigen Ergebnisse anzuzeigen (auf der 1. Seite eben deaktiviert).

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!!
Viele Grüße Eisbär


----------



## ms (11. Jun 2008)

Und wo genau liegt das Problem?

ms


----------



## Xenobyte (11. Jun 2008)

Wenn du das nicht per Hand programmieren möchtest, könnte folgender Link helfen.

http://jsptags.com/tags/navigation/pager/index.jsp


----------



## DerEisbaer (11. Jun 2008)

Das ist es was ich gesucht habe  Danke!!!!!

@ms: Das Problem war, dass ich ich nicht wusste wie ich das wie ich das Ergebnis mehrseitig anzeigen lassen kann (siehe link von Xenobyte)

Jetzt habe ich leider  ein weiteres Problem mit der Pager Tag Lib bzw. mit der Anordnung der tags oder der Integration in meine Seite hinsichtlich der optischen Gestaltung:

Ich möchte die Suchergebnisse gerne in einer Tabelle darstellen und die Buttons für die nächste/vorherige Seite (also das <pg:index>-tag) der Tabelle integrieren. Quasi wie folgt:


```
<table>
   <tr>
      <td>Kundennummer</td>
      <td>Firma</td>
      <td>Name</td>
      <td>
           <pg:index>
                 <pg:prev>.....
                 <pg:next>.....
            </pg:index>
   </td>
</tr>
```

Anschließend die for schleife mit dem <pg:item>-tag:

```
<% for (int i = 0; i<10; i++) { %>
            <pg:item>            
                        <tr>
                           <td class="suchergebnis"><%= ergebnis[i].getKundennummer() %></td>
                           <td class="suchergebnis"><%= ergebnis[i].getFirmenbezeichnung() %></td>
                           <td class="suchergebnis"><%= ergebnis[i].getName() %></td>
                           <td class="suchergebnis"><button name="Anzeigen"
                                       type="submit"
                                       style="width: 32px; height: 32px;">
                              [img]../images/Lupe.png[/img]</img>           
                              </button></td>
                        </tr>
             </pg:item>       
 <% } %>
```

 und drumherum die ander <pg:...>-tags.

Irgendwie funktioniert das aber nicht, das index-tag vor dem item-tag zu schreiben, dann bekomme ich garkeine Buttons mehr angezeigt.

Ich habe aber auch sonst keine Idee, wie ich das ganze sonst realisieren könnte...


----------

